# canon 70-200f2.8L is USM ii vs tamron 70-200 2.8 VR



## sujeetacharya (Nov 11, 2013)

I am planning to buy a 70-200 Lense. Need some suggestion on the following lenses

1. Canon 70-200 f2.8L USM II

2. Tamron 70-200 f2.8 VR

I am using Canon 50D. Need to know which one is better lens and why.... The price wise the tamron is less than a half of canon.

Also need to know if 2X Canon extender can be used with Tamrom 70-200 2.8 VR for Canon.

Thanks in advance for the for helping me choosing the right lens.

Regards

Sujeet


----------



## Badger (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/07/tamron-sp-70-200mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-review/


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2014)

I will tell you right here and now after selling my Tammy last week and getting my Canon Mk2 3 hours ago I will never look back. From the get go it had obviously better build, faster AF, sharper center and corner. and nicer color rendition. 


Wow, I am blown away, oh and it shipped with a center pinch cap, WIN.

Now the big question is, will I leave on the tripod ring and attach the BR Strap there or on the body plate? 
That's your cue Neuro.....TIA

I like how it balances when set down with the 5D3 on the ring. Put an Arca Swiss plate on there with stops and it wobbles. Minor annoyances.....oh well.


----------



## Badger (Jan 11, 2014)

My question is, is it worth an extra $1000? I have the 70-200 f4 but that hasn't been ideal for shooting my daughter's basketball games. Seriously considering an f2.8 variant. The Tamron seems impressive for the price, but it the Canon that much better? If it is, I will wait and save for for it. Thoughts?


----------



## J.R. (Jan 11, 2014)

Badger said:


> My question is, is it worth an extra $1000?



Yes



Badger said:


> The Tamron seems impressive for the price, but it the Canon that much better?



As far as i am concerned, It is substantially better



Badger said:


> If it is, I will wait and save for for it. Thoughts?



Try both and see whether you can live with the difference in IQ.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2014)

Save for it. The Tamron is a very good lens don't get me wrong, it's jus that the Canon is in another league.I have the crappiest weather here today, going crazy to shoot with it....


----------



## bholliman (Jan 11, 2014)

I've owned the Canon 70-200 2.8 II for several years and absolutely love it. My favorite lens, hands down! Its sharp, renders colors brilliantly, focuses fast and has excellent build quality. The only negative is that it's size and weight. I have no experience with the Tamron lens.

Somebody else provided a link to Dustin Abbott's review of the Tamron lens. The Digital Picture has a nice review comparing the Canon, Tamron and Sigma 70-200 2.8's. Bryan Carnathan's summary on image quality is:


> Overall, the Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD Lens is quite impressive from an image quality perspective. I would like to see better sharpness from the important 200mm f/2.8 setting, but this lens otherwise performs very well. The more expensive Canon remains the better option, but the Tamron's image quality would be my easy choice over the Sigma.


full review:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-70-200mm-f-2.8-Di-VC-USD-Lens-Review.aspx


Matt Granger also has a video comparing the Canon, Tamron and Nikon lenses. His conclusion is that the Tamron compares pretty favorably to the Canon.

http://mattgranger.com/gear-talk/item/446-70-200-showdown-pt1-tamron-vs-canon-vs-nikon


----------



## abcde12345 (Jan 11, 2014)

What is the reason for the overwhelming response towards Canon here? I've tried Tamron recently, and I must say it has a quick and silent motor, nice feel to it and very sharp images. What's the overwhelming factor here? I've never tried 70-200mm F2.8L IS USM II, so I must be missing something out.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> What is the reason for the overwhelming response towards Canon here? I've tried Tamron recently, and I must say it has a quick and silent motor, nice feel to it and very sharp images. What's the overwhelming factor here? I've never tried 70-200mm F2.8L IS USM II, so I must be missing something out.



I think I answered your question. Faster AF response (limiter switch as well) Color and contrast rendition is better, build quality (more metal vs engineering plastic) zoom ring smoothness and grip, stronger tripod ring and size, nicer hood (flocked and locking) 4 stops IS with a Panning IS mode for monopod/tripod use. New Center Pinch Cap!!!!!

I rate the Tamron 8/10 and the Canon 9.5/10..........


----------



## abcde12345 (Jan 11, 2014)

slclick said:


> abcde12345 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the reason for the overwhelming response towards Canon here? I've tried Tamron recently, and I must say it has a quick and silent motor, nice feel to it and very sharp images. What's the overwhelming factor here? I've never tried 70-200mm F2.8L IS USM II, so I must be missing something out.
> ...



How much is that limiter switch going to help? Is the AF that much different, since I would say Tamron's is pretty smooth and quick too? Does the 4 stop really help that much compared to the 3 stop in Tamron? Colour and rendition wise I wouldn't know, since I've never really compared those two lenses, but build quality, as far as I've read, it seems like Tamron's build quality is pretty good even with plastic, in fact I just read an article recently that says metal is an overrated material and there shouldn't be anything taken away from plastic! Zoom ring smoothness wise is hard to be convinced, since I must say Tamron's smoothness is pretty good too. I'm not challenging your views, since I've never even used the Canon lens, but to say it overwhelms it that much is quite, WOW.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > abcde12345 said:
> ...


----------



## candc (Jan 11, 2014)

sujeetacharya said:


> I am planning to buy a 70-200 Lense. Need some suggestion on the following lenses
> 
> 1. Canon 70-200 f2.8L USM II
> 
> ...



what is your main use for this focal length? the 70-200 is a bit of an in between range that is not that useful to me on a crop body. if you plan to stick with aps-c then you might want to consider the sigma 50-150. you are asking about using teleconverters so reach is important? maybe the 70-300l would be better then?


----------



## Badger (Jan 12, 2014)

Just noticed the other question there. It seems the Canon extenders work just fine with the Tamron.


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2014)

Really? DxO scores? Please.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 12, 2014)

@ OP - to save you time and money from switching between brands, get the Canon, PERIOD


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2014)

slclick said:


> Really? DxO scores? Please.



Well, some people like to wallow in BS (bovine scat or biased scores, pick your abbreviation).


----------

